# HORSE ATTACK CORNWALL



## vandypip (24 September 2012)

BBC south west cornwall have reported a serious and malicious attack on a horse leading to the animal being destroyed.  This occured on Friday.


----------



## Welly (24 September 2012)

I have just found out about this how awful does any one know where it was we live between Liskeard and Callington.


----------



## vandypip (24 September 2012)

In callington but not sure exactly where


----------



## scewal (24 September 2012)

It was at Frogwell.


----------



## vandypip (24 September 2012)

Pretty remote then.  Do they have any more leads? shocking, the owners must be devastated.


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 September 2012)

Any leads? Hope they catch the scum who did this.poor horse.


----------



## Beausmate (24 September 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-19701619


----------



## mightymammoth (24 September 2012)

dreadful, wtf is wrong with people?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 September 2012)

there are some sick bastewards alive today who should not be..


http://www.ksee24.com/video/Police-Horses-Attacked-170277696.html


----------



## JanetGeorge (24 September 2012)

Before everyone in the area starts panicking, it's worth remembering that:

1)  a lot of 'random' attacks on horses turn out being a vendetta type attack by someone with a grudge against the owner.

2)  a lot of injuries put down to 'attacks' are actually just that - injuries!  People jump to the wrong conclusion because an injured horse may be found some distance from the cause of the injury.  The back of the pastern could be the result of a horse putting its foot through stock fence, for example.  A tiny bit of hair and blood on the bottom strand might be the only evidence - and hard to spot.  But it really doesn't seem to be the sort of place someone would 'attack'!


----------



## vandypip (24 September 2012)

Fair comment Janet, but awful to think someone that unbablanced is in the locality and, what did he get out of the act?


----------



## vandypip (25 September 2012)

It has been reported that the attending vet believed the horse was attacked with an axe or spade.


----------



## Welly (25 September 2012)

Hi, I have read the police report which I have attached and I also read that it was a front leg, I think Janet George might have a point.  Could be a very server overreach or wire? Still very sad

This message relates to Crime No. BN/12/627. Sometime between 1900hrs on Friday 21st September and 1000hrs on Saturday 22nd September 2012 in the Callington area of South East Cornwall, a horse was attacked in its secluded field. The 9 year old mare suffered a severe laceration to the rear of its left leg between the hoof and fetlock which, in the opinion of the attending vet, could only have been caused by a very sharp object propelled with significant force. Unfortunately, due to the severity of the injury, the horse had to be destroyed at the scene. If anybody has any information that could assist with enquiries or has seen anything unusual around horses in this area, please contact the Police on 101 quoting crime reference BN/12/627. Owners of horses in the local area are encouraged to check their horses and to report any unusual incidents. Thank you


----------



## vandypip (25 September 2012)

Well, with that report in mind, suggesting pastern area, I can't see how any individual could attack this area?


----------



## vandypip (25 September 2012)

I know who own the land and will contact them to suggest the above.


----------



## Piglet (25 September 2012)

Bit worrying if it has been attacked, have to be honest, my first thought was either a bad over reach or caught up in something like wire etc.  Either way, not very nice for the poor owner, they must be devastated


----------



## vandypip (25 September 2012)

I have now been assured that this appears to have been a serious and deliberate attack to cause harm such was the severity of the injury.


----------



## Twiggy14 (25 September 2012)

I'm very surprised its all happening down here, we are such a laid back county...:/


----------



## Dovorian (26 September 2012)

I have a horrid personal experience of this type of attack. Firstly, I did not rule out 'vendetta' but at the same time I believe that any 'thing' which can attack a horse is beyond comprehension. 

In our case Grade A KWPN SJ horse on loan to lovely young lady was found with what the vet's described as a stab wound - 6 inches penetration depth betweek his ribs. P&R paddock with no protruding nails or wood splinters, nothing found in field by Police. Wearing a 'bug rug' which was not damaged at all, apart from copious amounts of blood. Did we find an answer? NO!

I could not find an answer so I decided that he would be better off as a hack and 'pet', he lives with his new owner (I gifted him) on a secluded farm. TBH I decided that a jealous SJ'er was the only answer and he has never competed again.

It can be hard to get to an answer.


----------



## vandypip (26 September 2012)

That must have been awful for you.  TBH I think most people are very uncomfortable with the idea that they might have an enemy capable of doing such a thing.


----------



## SusannaF (1 October 2012)

JanetGeorge said:



			Before everyone in the area starts panicking, it's worth remembering that:

1)  a lot of 'random' attacks on horses turn out being a vendetta type attack by someone with a grudge against the owner.

2)  a lot of injuries put down to 'attacks' are actually just that - injuries!  People jump to the wrong conclusion because an injured horse may be found some distance from the cause of the injury.  The back of the pastern could be the result of a horse putting its foot through stock fence, for example.  A tiny bit of hair and blood on the bottom strand might be the only evidence - and hard to spot.  But it really doesn't seem to be the sort of place someone would 'attack'!
		
Click to expand...


Yes to both. And re. 2), there was a case in the US where horses on a particular ranch were being "slashed" near their jugular. One night, the owners sat out to watch and it turned out that the "slasher" was one of their own horses, using its teeth.

This report sounds incredibly nasty, but yeah... vendetta? I remember going over the material on "satanic horse attacks" and it's basically fabricated.


----------

